# Bearded Dragon Photo Contest ONLY 6 DAYS LEFT!!!



## Bloodbankdragons (Aug 25, 2009)

*Bearded Dragon Photo Contest*

*How it works...*
** You take a photograph (Must be taken by YOU or...someone you know)....so long as it has a live beardie in it...You can enter it.
** Use props, backdrops, yourselves....just get a live beardie in there.
** Name, address and phone number MUST be entered with each photograph. 
** Contestants under 18 must have parents contact info included.
** Some info about your dragon is nice...not manditory, but we would like to share the info. Name, Morph...etc.
** It doesn't matter if you have a normal beardie or a hypotrans italian leatherback beardie...it will NOT be judged on the TYPE that you have.
_*** HAVE FUN AND BE CREATIVE!!!****_
*** SUBMIT ALL PHOTOS TO [email protected]*


*Start date...Sunday, October 4th, 2009
Final entry date...Saturday, October 24th, 2009*
We will contact and anounce the winners shortly after.

*Who will judge the photos....*
Josh Dovenbarger of Phantom Dragons and Steven Barnes of BloodBank Dragons

*Who can Win???*
Anyone...Anywhere. (All contestants under 18 need to have parent information included)
We will ship FREE to anyone who wins. (Even out of country







as long as your country allows it)

*GRAND PRIZE....*

Choice between -
* Phantom Dragons HypoTranslucent Italian Leatherback
or
* Phantom Dragons Translucent Silback

*2nd Place -*
* BloodBank Dragons Red HypoTranslucent Male (Pictured Below) + a spot in BloodBank Dragons Calendar









*3rd Place -*
* BloodBank Dragons Sub Adult Tiger Translucent Male (One of the Males Pictured Below) + a spot in BloodBank Dragons Calendar










*BloodBank Dragons reserves the rights to all submitted photos.*

Please email us at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## Bloodbankdragons (Aug 25, 2009)

*Winners!!!*

*Congrats to the top 3!!!!!!!!!! *
Untitled Document

*Grand Prize Winner - Jaime with Diamond Den*
(Chosen By Josh Dovenbarger)

*2nd Place - Richard Siegel

3rd Place - Alan Geber and Geber Jr. 

4th Place - Lisa Cassel and Niece

5th Place - Whitney Smith and Grandma
*
*We are going to be adding more photos to this page and will be putting a gallery together of some of the entries.

We had over 1000 entries this year! THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!

***Winners...Please email us to set up shipment for your prizes!****​


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Wicked idea.......awaiting the next comp lol :2thumb:


----------

